# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  İlahi ne gjuhen shqipe...

## Irfan

Es selamu alejkum...

Kush mundet ndokush t'm tregoj faqe ne internet rreth İlahive ne gjuhen shqipe...?

----------


## Arioni

> Es selamu alejkum...
> 
> Kush mundet ndokush t'm tregoj faqe ne internet rreth İlahive ne gjuhen shqipe...?


we Alejkum Selam we Rahmetullah.


http://www.ilahije.com/

Ktu i ke mbi 30-40 Ilahi shqip vëlla.

----------


## Del Monako

Une si degjoj dot nga kjo faqja.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Arioni

Të duhet programi "WinRAR" për ti ndegjuar Ilahit.

Nese e gjej këtë program, insh'All-llahu Te'ala do ta postoj menjëher.

----------


## -Edu

www.rarlab.com eshte faqja e Winrar

http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm

^^^ linku direkt

Allahu te shperbleft per kete faqe me ilahi

s.a

----------


## egzon_hasani

qe hin  ne kete faqe ki ilahi sa dush  

http://www.denycomputers.com/modules...ame=kurani_mp3

http://www.denycomputers.com/modules...wnload&cid=103 tung

----------


## Arioni

Gjithashtu edhe ketu ka ilahi ne gjuhen shqipe sa te duash:

http://media.kurandhesunet.net/

Selamu Alejkum

----------


## i fundit

ok arion keto  qenkan  te bukura,me  bejne pershtypje,vecse shume qenkan ne dialekt porse 90% i kuptoj.

----------


## ReNTiSi

Ja edhe nga ketu keni mundsin te  shkarkoni ilahi 

Forumislamik.com

Selamu Alejkum

----------


## -Fatosi.

flm per  websitet All-llahu ju  shperbleft

----------


## -Fatosi.

Ilahi  ki  edhe  ne  web faqen  *www..esnips.com*

----------


## ILyrium

http://media.kurandhesunet.net

mund te gjeni : ilahi, ligjerata Islame, ezane..

----------


## -Fatosi.

* a dinni  ndonje  website  ku mund  te   shkarkosh ilahi  shqip*

----------


## dibrani2006

Ja shiko ketu.

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/muzika/vid..._ramadani.html

----------


## -Fatosi.

Flm Dibrani2006 All-llahu te shperbleft

----------


## alnosa

c'far eshte ilahi ?

----------


## fisniku-student

> c'far eshte ilahi ?


ilahi eshte kendim me permbajtje morale...

----------


## brilliant

Ju pershendes te githve, nese mundet dikush le tma gjej ilahin e grupit NUR - Ne keto qaste te bajramit ( nuk e di a esht keshtu titulli i kenges, por keto fjal e di se permenden tek ilahija) BTW pershendetje per te gjith

----------


## Marmara

> Gjithashtu edhe ketu ka ilahi ne gjuhen shqipe sa te duash:
> 
> http://media.kurandhesunet.net/
> 
> Selamu Alejkum


A ka mundesi dikush te me tregoj, se si i behet qe keto Ilahi  mundesisht me i download save ne computer.deshta disa te i transferoj ne Ipod,po patimundesi dikush te me keshillojper kete,ALLAHU e shperbleft,

----------


## Marmara

> Ilahi  ki  edhe  ne  web faqen  *www..esnips.com*


Kjo web faqe as qe hapet,

----------

